# Do you ever get the feeling that someone's watching over you



## ChicoAnimado

Hello everybody.

How would you say the phrase above in Russian? I use "watching over" in the sense of _хранить_, as in Divine Providence.


----------



## gvozd

У тебя когда-нибудь было чувство, что ангел-хранитель помогает тебе?
У вас когда-нибудь было чувство, что ангел-хранитель помогает вам?

Did I understand what you wanted to say correctly?


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Yes, but in English I used "someone" in order to not be so specific. Of course, I meant 'guardian-angel' but I need something less explicit.

Can I say:
У тебя когда-нибудь было чувство, что кто-то хранит тебя?


----------



## gvozd

ChicoAnimado said:


> Can I say:
> У тебя когда-нибудь было чувство, что кто-то хранит тебя?



Of course you can.


----------



## ChicoAnimado

спаси́бо большое


----------



## gvozd

Oh, I am sorry I did not notice that in your English sentence Present Simple tense is used. Does this make difference? The Russian equivalent should be

У тебя когда-нибудь *бывает* чувство, что кто-то хранит тебя?

Please sorry.


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Oh ok, thanks.

Is there any reason it's *бывает* and not *есть?
*


----------



## gvozd

ChicoAnimado said:


> Oh ok, thanks.
> 
> Is there any reason it's *бывает* and not *есть?
> *



У тебя когда-нибудь есть чувство, что кто-то хранит тебя? It sounds rather weird to my Russian ear. I cannot explain this because I'm not a linguist and my English is poor. English and Russian ways of thinking are different. Here is an example, if you don't mind.
*I'm late.* It's Present Simple tense. The literal translation into Russian is
Я есть опоздавший. That's not the Russian way of thinking. We say
*Я опоздал. *It's Past tense. I cannot give a literal translation because English has not an equivalent verb to опоздать.


----------



## gvozd

I think I understood. 
У тебя *есть* чувство, что кто-то хранит тебя? It means 'do you have this feeling right now?'
У тебя _когда-нибудь _*бывает* чувство, что кто-то хранит тебя? It means 'do you ever have this feeling?'
Is that clear?


----------



## LilianaB

In AmE Simple Past is often used in certain situations instead of Present Perfect. I think your first version was the best, especially the one with the Angel. to Gvozd.


----------



## ChicoAnimado

gvozd said:


> I think I understood.
> У тебя *есть* чувство, что кто-то хранит тебя? It means 'do you have this feeling right now?'
> У тебя _когда-нибудь _*бывает* чувство, что кто-то хранит тебя? It means 'do you ever have this feeling?'
> Is that clear?



очень ясно, спаси́бо!



LilianaB said:


> In AmE Simple Past is often used in certain situations instead of Present Perfect. I think your first version was the best, especially the one with the Angel. to Gvozd.



I was looking for the present tense, to describe something that happens from time to time. Is it an uncommon way to speak?


----------



## LilianaB

It is hard to explain why, but I like the first translation the most. Also _somebody_ may not necessarily mean God, in Russian, at least. I may be wrong.


----------



## ChicoAnimado

LilianaB said:


> It is hard to explain why, but I like the first translation the most. Also _somebody_ may not necessarily mean God, in Russian, at least. I may be wrong.


So how would you say in Russian: "Do you get the feeling sometimes that..."?


----------



## Hoax

Бывает ли у тебя чувство (ощущение), что кто-то хранит (оберегает) тебя?


----------



## Hoax

You can say "что кто-то приглядывает за тобой" but it has to be clear from the text what do you mean otherwise you can add "что кто-то приглядывает за тобой *свыше*" to avoid any missunderstandings.


----------



## LilianaB

Hoax said:


> Бывает ли у тебя чувство (ощущение), что кто-то хранит (оберегает) тебя?



I like this one. I am sorry for not trying to answer the question, but it is hard for me to type in the cyrillic. I type very slowly. This why I try to avoid it.


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Hoax said:


> You can say "что кто-то приглядывает за тобой" but it has to be clear from the text what do you mean otherwise you can add "что кто-то приглядывает за тобой *свыше*" to avoid any missunderstandings.


спасибо за подробный ответ!


----------



## rusita preciosa

In this context I like *оберегает* the best; *хранит *is OK too, but *приглядывает *is too slangy.


----------

